# 1954 Comrade All-Chrome ‘Boss Bike’ & Cyclemaster: Exhibition Model



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 24, 2013)

1954 Comrade All-Chrome ‘Boss Bike’ & Cyclemaster: Exhibition Model 

This is one I've prepared for resale
















Full details and photos here -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engine...chromed-comrade-cyclemaster-exhibition-model/


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jul 24, 2013)

That is a pretty serious rear hub there.


----------



## Boris (Jul 25, 2013)

Excellence in streamline design!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2013)

That is awesome! Love the compact design.


----------



## vincev (Jul 25, 2013)

Great looking bike but take off the pedals with reflectors.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2013)

vincev said:


> Great looking bike but take off the pedals with reflectors.




Safety first Vince. Safety first.


----------

